# Siblings



## The100road (Jan 13, 2018)

Got these pen sets from my brother for Christmas. These are the second and third pens that I have ever turned. Going to give them to both my brothers.

Bocote and maple burl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Not that there is anything wrong with the Bocote, but that Maple Burl is just SWEET!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2018)

Gorgeous pens! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with the Bocote, but that Maple Burl is just SWEET!!



Thanks Rocky, I am usually always a fan of burl over straight grain. But in this case I get drawn to the Bocote every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2018)

I like both. Big fan of bocote ....
But, I like a full wood pen. Without the rubber sleeve.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 14, 2018)

Well  done!

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2018)

@The100road What kit is that? I want to make one for my wife. She always puts the rubber grippers on her pens at work because she's always writing and her fingers get some w/o them. She would use one like this.


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh im not sure how I feel about helping out a Steelers fan................ but here ya go.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks. Come on now...I'm about afraid to ask who you pull for. My grandma lived in Pittsburgh since before I was born up until she passed away. Kind of born into it. GO STEELERS!!! Just saw some stats that blew my mind. When Ben passes for more than 275 yards, they are 0-6. That's crazy. The more completion yards, the worse the record. CRAZY!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice work, Stan! Two of my favorite woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 139765



I’m not made at you Marc. I like lynch and Gruden. Carr has a ton of upside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Be nice to see gruden back coaching again. We need a lot of work....


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2018)

Great looking pens. The wood choices are awesome, but the finish is ultra awesome! What did you use to finish them? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh I’m a fan of the team that you stole Super Bowl XL from in 2006. You know.......... the one the refs gave to you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Great looking pens. The wood choices are awesome, but the finish is ultra awesome! What did you use to finish them? Chuck



Thank you! They both have a CA finish. I thought about doing only a oil/wax finish on the Bocote. But changed my mind.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks. Come on now...I'm about afraid to ask who you pull for. My grandma lived in Pittsburgh since before I was born up until she passed away. Kind of born into it. GO STEELERS!!! Just saw some stats that blew my mind. When Ben passes for more than 275 yards, they are 0-6. That's crazy. The more completion yards, the worse the record. CRAZY!



I bet that means they are playing from behind . So he has to throw a lot to try to catch up.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 14, 2018)

The100road said:


> Thanks Rocky, I am usually always a fan of burl over straight grain. But in this case I get drawn to the Bocote every time.


Nice pens Stan. Hate to horn in but I have about 20 bocote pen blanks to sell if'in you run out. Jim


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks @JR Parks but I’ve actually bought two of these orders. Works for my turkey calls and some pen sets.

https://www.westpennhardwoods.com/p...55&cguid=56d0040b-9294-4cab-8b28-43e831088138


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2018)

Here is a turkey call I’m finishing today from the above link wood.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't watch NFL football for the obvious reason. But that's me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2018)

I quit watching it a long time ago, they just reaffirmed my reasons why.


----------

